# VENEZUELA | Railways



## intresant (Apr 26, 2005)

*Venezuela's railroad network keeps on growing! Great Under Construction pics!*

Thanks to Alvaro127 for the compilation,

National Railway system keeps on expanding!



















*Tramo Ezequiel Zamora Etapa I*​
Tiene como objetivo inmediato la prestación del servicio como sistema de transporte suburbano para los habitantes de los Valles del Tuy en sus desplazamientos hacia y desde la ciudad de Caracas. Una vez que la segunda etapa de este proyecto este construida entre Puerto Cabello y los Valles del Tuy, este ferrocarril suburbano pasara a formar parte de la Red Ferroviaria Nacional.


Este tramo es de suma utilidad para aliviar el congestionamiento de la ciudad capital vinculando una zona mayor del área metropolitana, con servicios públicos y terrenos aptos para el desarrollo urbano.

*La estación Terminal Caracas se conectará a la Estación La Rinconada de la Línea 3 del Metro de Caracas, mediante operaciones integradas que facilitan la transferencia entre los dos sistemas.

This Station will connect with caracas' Line3 metro station * 
Pictures of caracas metro:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284012


*Éste sistema está conformado por 27 viaductos.*












_*FOTOS DEL TRAMO EZEQUIEL ZAMORA*_



















































































































































*FICHA TÉCNICA*























Solo Faltan 
 330  
Dias para la puesta en marcha del Primer Tramo del Ferrocarril 

*DEFECAOS PUEBLO!*
*NUEVO PLAN PARA EL  Sistema Ferroviario Nacional de Venezuela*
Reformaron el que estaba... por eso no habia más info, pero YA

*Tramo Ezequiel Zamora Etapa II*








Este tramo de 108.80 Km de longitud está enfocado al desarrollo en la región de un sistema intermodal transporte, moderno, masivo, rápido y económico, capaz de satisfacer las demandas de cargas y pasajeros. En el sector de La Encrucijada continuará hacia el eje Orinoco - Apure, mediante el desarrollo del tramo ferroviario San Juan de Los Morros - Calabozo - Cabrita; así como la conexión con Caracas, a través de la construcción del tramo ferroviario La Encrucijada - Valles del Tuy.


----------



## intresant (Apr 26, 2005)

* Sistema Ferroviario Nacional de Venezuela*

TRAMO SIMON BOLIVAR (Completo)







*Tramo Simón Bolívar 
Acarigua-Turen*


Rehabilitación de 46 kms. del terraplén existente y construcción de la futura vía férrea, así como la rehabilitación de 9.5 kms. de vía férrea actual, para prestación del servicio como sistema de transporte suburbano, garantizando las condiciones de seguridad de la circulación de trenes, con la finalidad de satisfacer con eficiencia la demanda de transporte




















*Tramo Simón Bolívar 
Pto Cabello-Barquisimeto, Yaritagua-Acarigua*​
Prestación del servicio como sistema de transporte suburbano, garantizando las condiciones de seguridad de la circulación de trenes, satisfaciendo eficientemente la demanda de transporte. Longitud 240 Km.












































​


----------



## Mr.JACOB (May 8, 2005)

Ok but i dont understand enythink


----------



## intresant (Apr 26, 2005)

I realize that is in spanish, but it is just so much information, that translating it all is incredibly overwhelming. One can still get a feel of it through the images however. If anyone wants a certain part translated copy and paste it and I will gladly help.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ok, apparently those are going REALLY under construction. No matter the features of the civil works or the old looking of the trains as long the whole system works reach completion before i turn 58.*


----------



## SuperDog (Feb 2, 2005)

It is amazing what Oil revenue can do. Greta for Venezuela.


----------



## Heilig (Jul 9, 2005)

Viva Hugo Chavez!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, man, I have no idea Venezuela was building so many railroads. And for passengers??? Great.


----------



## spsmiler (Apr 9, 2004)

A country with fossil fuel wealth (oil I think!) that wants to use its new wealth to benefit more than just a few already very wealthy global corporations.

I wish countries like Britain, Australia and the USA had leaders like this.

Simon


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

I agree.Aust,The USA and Britain should be spending more of its wealth on infrastructure projects.


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

At what speed will trains run?


----------



## urbanaturalist (Sep 25, 2005)

Venezuela should Maglev their system (though it is expensive).......although i think the infrastructure looks good.....especially appealing are the elevated tracks over and through the rainforest.


----------



## allen.zimmermann (Aug 5, 2006)

can someone post 3 pieces of info. about this: is any of this currently operating as of august 06 or is it entirely under construction? if so when are the first sections opening?; also, is any electrification planned or are these diesel locomotives?


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

It's amazing what can be achieved with vision and money. We have money in Canada, but no vision....


----------



## Venezuelacom (Sep 12, 2002)

*NEW National Train System (VENEZUELA)*

*THE WHOLE PROJECT*








*FIRST STAGE (TRAMO EZEQUIEL ZAMORA)* TO BE OPENENED BEFORE THE END OF TEH YEAR









*Pictures*
























































*STATIONS*
*CARACAS*
























*CHARALLAVE SUR*
























*CHARALLAVE NORTE*
















*THE TRAIN*


----------



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

very good looking lines and train station. impressive 

however the trian looks very normal and a let down


----------



## Venezuelacom (Sep 12, 2002)

*AND HERE ARE OTHER PICTURES OF CARACAS SUBWAY WORKS*
*LINE 3 THAT WILL CONNCET THE CARACAS METRO WITH THE TRAIN*


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

Very impressive, how many lines and stations are being built (also route K/M)? Whats the cost and timescales? How fast will the trains go?


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Very impressive. My only misgiving is that in the pictures, the stations seem to be some way from the core of the urban masses which they serve.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

cape town could learn a thing or two from venezuela


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

* Railfanning over Ezequiel Zamora Railway
With friends
ID : 0992 - Railfan - Abrahamx8
December24,2008




















*​


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

A Bolivarian railway

Coral Wynter & Jim McIlroy, Caracas
30 October 2006


Thousands of people flocked to the La Rinconada area, south of Caracas, on October 15, to hear socialist President Hugo Chavez inaugurate the new “Ezequiel Zamora” train line from Caracas to Cua, in the Valles del Tuy — the first new above-ground train line constructed in Venezuela for more than 70 years. 

To rousing cheers, Chavez launched the new train service, declaring “today is a historic day, because it marks the arrival in a real way of the new, national railway network”. The opening of new rail lines is immensely popular, because travel in this country currently depends largely on private buses, which are often overcrowded, break down, and are held up by the huge traffic jams, which are regular occurrences on Venezuela’s roads and highways. 

Chavez said that the new development of infrastructure of Venezuela was possible because of the government’s recovery of ownership and control of the national economy. “[Previously], the presidents couldn’t manage anything, not a metro, nor a bicycle, nor a house”, the October 17 Los Papeles de Mandinga reported. 

The government has declared that travel on the new line between Cua and Caracas will be free till the end of the year. In response, thousands of people queued up at both the Cua and Libertador Simon Bolivar stations at either ends of the line, to try out the new train on October 16, its first day of public operation. 

The president of the Autonomous Institute of State Railways (IAFE), Angel Ontiveros, commented, “People say that these projects will lead to failure, that the countries of the Third World cannot maintain a railway network …” 

“In Venezuela, this idea [that railways will fail] was pushed by the big North American transnationals, who in order to sell their cars, managed to push the governments of [the previous] epoch [of the Fourth Republic] to invest in highways and abandon the idea of trains”, Ontiveros told the October 15 El Diario de Caracas. “The world is looking at Venezuela, because it is the only country that is investing in railways, constructing new railway lines, and renovating existing ones.” 

During the inauguration, Chavez raised the possibility of the creation of a “Railway of the South” to allow the integration of the Latin American nations belonging to Mercosur. “We are working on this project, from here in the Caribbean to Patagonia, certainly”, he said, according to the October 16 Ultimas Noticias.


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

great thread. Nice square box trains. :tongue2:


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Chávez seeks to attract Chinese investment to develop rail network - Venezuela​*Published: Wednesday, February 18, 2009 15:44 (GMT -0400)

*Venezuelan President Hugo Chávez is looking to promote rail initiatives among Chinese investors, an official from state-controlled rail company Instituto de Ferrocarriles del Estado (IFE) told BNamericas.*

The move is part of Venezuela's attempts to attract Chinese investment while becoming self-sufficient in a number of areas, including food supply, the official said.

China could provide support to modernize Venezuela's existing rail network and participate in its expansion, including the development of new rail technologies such as rapid trains and metro lines, the official added.

Chávez announced during a meeting with Chinese investors that the construction of a 468km rail line in Miranda state will be launched in March, state news agency ABN reported.

The line will connect districts Tinaco and Anaco in the state's Los Llanos region and will be built using Chinese technology and financed by the Chinese-Venezuelan strategic investment fund, created in 2007.

According to the IFE official, the investment required for the rail line is yet to be determined. Authorities say China could train Venezuelans to maintain the line.

The announcement was made during a Venezuelan-Chinese business forum, where participants discussed investment opportunities with a Chinese committee comprised of vice president Xi Jinping and 103 representatives from auto, agriculture, infrastructure, heavy and light machinery, mining, energy and oil companies.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Venezuela Railway Delegation Visit CARS​*







On November 15th, the Venez*uela Railway Delegation with 6 persons visited CARS, which including Mr. Garcia, the Director General of Autonomy Administration, as well as Venezuelan experts, such as Mr. Julio Lcón, the transportation expert, Mr. Otto Costero, the signaling expert, Mr. Asdr ú bal Santana, the civil engineering expert, etc. Mr. Chen Guofang, the President of CARS welcomed the visiters, introduced the general status of Chinese railway development and CARS, and answered the technical questions that delegation concerned. The Vise President, Mr. Wang Zhongwen and related people attended the meeting.*

Accompanied by Vise President Wang, the Delegation visited the Track Maintenance Machine Production Hall of Railway Engineering Research Institute, as well as CTC Test Center and Computer Interlocking Office of Signaling and Communication Research Institute in CARS.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Venezuela progresses in the construction of mass transportation works

Caracas, Aug 01 ABN.- President Chávez's political will, the availability of great financial resources and the people's support to the Bolivarian government are decisive factors for the development of great works of infrastructure in Venezuela. 

The social investment of the Bolivarian Government exceeds the bolivarian Missions and materializes into great works of infrastructure, which give concrete solutions in areas as health, education, sports, culture and mass transportation, among others. These efforts of indisputable nature improve the population's quality of life, especially from the poorest areas. 

Several factors have influenced essentially on the development of these works: President Hugo Chávez's political will, the availability of financial resources to see after those expenses and the people's support to the management of the Government, which has allowed to face the permanent attacks against the change process that our country experiences. 

At the infrastructure area of transportation, specifically, the actions of the Government show relevant advances. Even when it does not exist the Mission Transportation, it can be affirmed that the promotion given to the development of highway systems and public transportation in Venezuela overcomes the impact of several missions pulled together. 


The ways of development or the development or ways 

With an investment that exceeds 30 billion dollars, the Bolivarian Government fosters the construction of urban systems as the San Agustin Cable Car, in Caracas; the subways of the cities Valencia, Maracaibo and Los Teques, each of them with two routes; the devised route 5 of the Caracas subway, linked to the axis Guarenas-Guatire; the Buscaracas; and the Integral System of Mass Transportation and the Bus Station for Barquisimeto (Transbarca); besides the three routes of the Trolleybus from Merida state. 

The development of the communication routes in Venezuela envisages the extraurban systems in Venezuela's railway plan, which involves great infrastructure works, just as the following railway systems. (1) Railway system Ezequiel Zamora, with the stretch Caracas – Tuy Medio (southeast), which is already concluded, and the route Puerto Cabello – La Encrucijada, which is under construction. (2) Railway system Simon Bolivar, formed by the routes Puerto Cabello – Barquisimeto; Yaritagua – Acarigua; and Acarigua – Turen. (3) system Chaguaramas – Las Mercedes – Cabruta. (4) system San Juan de los Morros – Dos Caminos – Calabozo – San Fernando de Apure. (5) system Puerto Bolivar – Maracaibo – Ciudad Ojeda – Sabana de Mendoza. (6) Sabana de Mendoza – Carora – Barquisimeto. (7) And at the north plain with the route Tinaco – Anaco. 


Transportation with added value 

Besides mobilizing a relevant quantity of passengers, the above mentioned mass transportation systems have shared characteristics, like the development of important works of infrastructure: railways, tunnels, viaducts, electrification systems, streets, avenues and constructions, among others. 

Therefore, those systems foster the technological modernization and renewal of means of transportation, which implies the need to train Venezuelan staff to handle with these technologies. 

In some cases, the two mentioned situations are translated into the transfer of technology by the endorsed agreements and into a national value, when the knowledge goes from the formal level up to the immediateness of social inclusion and the development of the nation. 

On the other hand, most of these transportation systems use electricity and, sometimes, natural gas, so it results in a minor environmental impact. 

Even further 

There are works (some of them already finished, others under construction or are projects) which do not constitute public transport systems themselves, but those are available for everybody and, consequently, they ease the mass mobilization. It is the case of developing communication routes and improving or recovering the already existing roadways. 

Probably, the most broadcast work has been the construction of the second bridge over the Orinoco River, but you cannot leave out the highway Acarigua – Barquisimeto, aiming to improve the roadways on the central-west region of the country; the stage I of the San Juan de los Morros - Calabozo stretch, at the national highway in Guarico state; the section Moron – Boca de Aroa – Tucacas, in Falcon state; and the reconstruction of the bridge Puente Venezuela, over the Zulia river. 

To this set of constructions has to be added other two great projects as the building of a third bridge over the Orinoco River and a system of bridge and tunnel at the Maracaibo Lake, which are under a stage of consideration and implementation. 


Fast and safe 

Likewise, it is worth highlighting the answer of Venezuela's government before the collapse of the viaduct at the highway Caracas – La Guaira, not only because it is relevant as work of infrastructure, but because of the great number of users who transit through that important roadway. The answer envisaged the construction of an alternate way to assist the casualty and to create a new viaduct at a short-term. 

It has also been developed a national plan to retrieve roadways, which included the renewal of the asphalt paving of important highways in the country. 


For great changes, great numbers 

In accordance with the records provided by the automatized systems of some mass means of transportation, it can be presented as reference the monthly average of benefited people on the following transports. 

Metro de Caracas (subway system in Caracas) 36,608.192 

Metro de Los Teques (subway system in Miranda state) 332,964 

Metro de Valencia (subway system in Carabobo state) 57,450 

Metro de Maracaibo (subway system in Zulia state) 33,290 

Trolebus de Merida (trolleybus at Merida state) 231,143 

The history of progress of the denominated countries of the 'First World' passes through the growth and improvement of their roadways and means of transportation; thus, Venezuelan people are only transiting the ways marked by history for its strengthening as a great nation.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*France hopes to increase trade and investment in Venezuela
The French envoy is visiting Caracas to enhance trade relations​*ECONOMY 
*Anne Marie Idrac, the French Secretary of State for Foreign Trade, confirmed on Wednesday her country's interest in further investing and enhancing trade with Venezuela in the energy, transport and education areas, among others.*

Idrac, who will be on visit to Caracas until Thursday, brought a message from President Nicolas Sarkozy to his Venezuelan counterpart Hugo Chávez, where the French government underlines "the importance of economic and trade relations and shows its desire to increase cooperation in several areas," the French diplomat told AFP.

Idrac recalled that one of the key points of the economic cooperation between the two countries is the Caracas subway, where the participation of French companies began in the 1970's and continues to date with projects for overhauling and laying new subway lines. The Caracas subway is used every day by 1.5 million commuters in a city brought to a standstill by traffic bottlenecks.


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

Interesting thread Railfan, this is quite an impressive & massive project.



> *Venezuela Inaugurates New Line for Extensive Rail System Project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.venezuelanalysis.com/news/4316


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Very impressive job by Venezuela. :cheers:


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Railroads to link Tinaco-Anaco and San Juan de los Morros-San Fernado de Apure
*
VHeadline Venezuela News: President Hugo Chavez has announced the construction of railroads from Tinaco-Anaco and San Juan de los Morros-San Fernado de Apure and says they are expected to be completed by the first half of 2012. Speaking at El Mamoncito in Guarico State, Chavez said that the railroad construction project is part of his national development plan ... "railroads represent the horsepower of the Venezuela's development."

The President said the public works will generate 7,000 direct and indirect jobs and that among the benefits that will be brought to all Venezuelans is cheaper mass transportation without problems of pollution. "We will be using electric power and trains are faster, safer and bring with them social development and economic development."


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*A Train to Cross all South America? Venezuela Wants to Push the Idea Forward​*by Paula Alvarado, Buenos Aires on 09. 1.08












At the beginning of August, Venezuelan president Hugo Chavez and his colleagues from Argentina and Brazil spoke about Latin American integration and Chavez threw an ambitious idea out: a train that would connect Venezuela's capital (Caracas) with Argentina's (Buenos Aires), and cities in between.

Even though he admitted this was an utopia, now the idea could be more than a dream. According to BBC Mundo, last week the Venezuelan government published a press release that mentioned, "the beginning of activities to achieve the Southern train." The release referred to a reunion between specialists from Venezuela and Argentina, who shared ideas about how to pull off the connection between South America's extremes.

More in the extended. Via BBC Mundo.

South American train project details

BBC Mundo informs the representatives that gathered in this reunion recognized there are many difficulties, but some were hopeful about the project. "We're sure this is going to become a reality sooner than later, and that this is going to unite Latin America," said Michel Douaihy, president of the Venezuelan Train Institute.

The train would cover 6,200 kilometers (3,852 miles) from Mar del Plata (on the coast of Buenos Aires) to the Caribbean. Now there are 2,400 operational kilometers of railways (1,491 miles) that go from Buenos Aires to Santa Cruz in Bolivia, which would be the initial segment of the project.

From there on, there are two options: to go directly to the south of Venezuela through Amazon territory, or to follow the eastern slope of Los Andes mountains until Venezuelan land.

The first is the shortest and could include social benefits for the communities it goes through, but involves a strongest ecological impact. The Andean way could be useful for communities that are more established, but its construction would be more expensive because it would go through mountain areas.

Utopia or reality?

The specialists who gathered in Caracas agreed that between governmental coordination and preliminary studies, the project could take shape in three or four years. Only then it would be visible if this could be a reality and the task of finding financial resources would begin.

If done responsibly and with proper environmental care, we have to say a train this characteristics sounds exciting for South America. With distances so large and almost no good train services inside the countries, these days flying is almost the only way to travel through the continent. And of course, we've discussed before why trains are greener than planes.

Now it's a matter of time to find out if this is just another wacky idea that sees no future or a truly interesting integration project between South American countries.

Sources:
Has the Southern Train departed? - BBC Mundo (in Spanish)
Argentina starts conversation with Venezuela about Southern Train - Empresas news (in Spanish)


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

^^^^

Great news!...we need to connect latin america soon!!!....railway systems = development


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Venezuela metro & railways sisten under construction




*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

24/06/2009


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Venezuela Signs $7.5 Billion Contract With Chinese Railway Firm







*​

CARACAS -(Dow Jones)- *The Venezuelan government signed a $7.5 billion contract with the China Railway Engineering Corp. for the construction of 468 kilometers of railway that will link four different states.*

It is the largest contract signed by Venezuela outside of the oil industry, Public Works Minister Diosdado Cabello said Thursday in comments broadcast by state television.

The project will be completed in three and half years, Cabello said.

The railway will change the face of Venezuela's central region and help farmers in the area by lowering transportation costs, he added.

Under President Hugo Chavez, the government has sought to develop a nationwide railway network. Most of the projects are awaiting completion.

As part of the contract, China Railway Engineering Corp. agreed to 40% with the Venezuelan government in joint venture to build train wagons in Venezuelan territory.

-By Darcy Crowe, Dow Jones Newswires; (58) 414 249 6821; [email protected] dowjones.com


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Leonesmd (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ Great job railfan kay:.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Current development of the National Railway-April 2009 










Download high resolution 
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/...F_situacinActual_ago2009copy.gif?t=1249365893
*

*Map of the National railway plan 1996-2030 










Download high resolution 
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk168/railfanve/Iafe/mapa_Ferroviario_GRIScopy-1.gif
*

*Topographic map of the National rail plan 1996-2030










Download high resolution 
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk168/railfanve/Iafe/Diagrama/mapa_Ferroviario_RELIEVE-1.gif

Without name of the stations 
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/...grama/mapa_Ferroviario_RELIEVE_sinestacio.gif

*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*China, Venezula sign $7.5bn railway deal​*July 31st, 2009
*China and Venezuela signed a US$7.5 billion agreement yesterday that will include constructing a 468-km railway in the South American country. A Venezuelan official said the project, to be completed by 2012, will be the largest non-oil investment project in the history of the country. Reports of the deal cite Chinese newspaper Global Times as breaking the story, but I haven’t been able to track it at either the paper’s English or Chinese language site. New portal Sina has a Chinese language version here. Here are some details of the deal from a translation done at China News Wrap:*

According to Russian news agency reports on 31 July, Venezuelan government officials stated in interviews with RN Television that the Tinaco-Anaco railroad would be 468 kilometres in length, and link together agricultural and oil-producing areas in two different states. The project is expected to be completed within 40 months. The railroad is designed for speeds of 220 kilometres per hour, and will carry 6 million passengers each year, and 10 million tonnes of goods.

Venezulan government officials said of Chinese investment in the railroad project that this is the largest investment project in the history of Venezuela outside of the petroleum industry. Venezuela and China will jointly create Latin America’s first railroad factory and railcar manufacturer. This will create 7500 jobs for Venezulans, and 100 Venezuelan engineers will be travelling to China for study.

I’m not sure if investing in a railway that connects oil-producing areas is entirely “outside the petroleum industry,” but this is still a significant development.

Other sources quote Venezuelan Public Works Minister Diosdado Cabello as saying the project will use “Venezuelan iron and Chinese technology,” to build train wagons, sleeper cars, switches and rail-welding equipment. Both countries will set up a series of joint ventures for the project, with Venezuela holding a 60% stake and state-owned China Railway Engineering Corporation holding the remaining.

As I mentioned last week, for all the press China-Latin American trade figures have gotten in recent months, China still lags far behind the US when it comes to investment dollars in Latin America – only US$22 billion by China firms in 2007, compared to US$350 billion by US firms. If this railway deal is a sign of things to come, it may not be long before China begins closing this gap as well.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Caracas-Cua _ Old picks 


Railfan said:


> *Tren Nippon Sharyo durante las pruebas en Japon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Bauxilum mining train

Los Pijiguaos-El Jobal(las ventanas)

South of Venezuela


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

New pics from the central railway under construction


tobby_dic said:


> Avances de la vía....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*They begin work on the stretch Tinaco - Anaco​*









*I FE Press 14/10/2009.- This Wednesday arrived in the town of Guarico estdo Ortiz in the first machinery to raise labor camps that participate in the construction of the railway section between Tinaco and Anaco. The activity was led by the president of IFE, Franklin Hill and Perez attended Guarico state Gov. William Lara, representatives of the consortium China grows.*

"Today we started this work will have a tremendous impact across Guarico" Perez said Hill, adding that the ultimate goal of this work will be to strengthen infrastructure for national development for not only passengers but will be to move also loads of various kinds such as agricultural products. IFE president also called on the inhabitants Ortiz sector to cooperate and allow employees to carry workers' normal activities.

Meanwhile the governor of the state William Lara, guaranteed the safety of personnel working in the construction of the railway section "tonight we will install a police post in Ortiz for the entire construction of this camp is completed normally." The highest regional authority again reiterated its willingness to collaborate with the development of north central railway axis Ranger, said it is "a blessing to Guarico.

*Work on four fronts*

The president of IFE reported that during the next few days will start also works for the construction of three camps for workers "this is a work that will be developed on four fronts by their magnitude: Two Roads, Cabruta, Zaraza, Reservoir" . As compensation for the families who inhabit the outskirts of the railroad, said that since the proceedings began, also requested the residents to stop improvised constructions that seek to profit from the development of this infrastructure work.
*
More to train linking China and Venezuela*

Counselor of the Embassy of PRC in Venezuela, Chan Peng said that with the start of this work, Caracas and Beijing are closer and closer. He thanked directly to President Hugo Chávez Frías for choosing Chinese technology to build the stretch Tinaco Anaco "this is an excellent idea for economic growth and social development of Venezuela and is a pleasure for us to participate, are these works that strengthen the process socialist country. "

Anaco Tinaco the railway will have an area of 486 km and cross four institutions in the country. The trains for this route will circulate at a speed close to 220 kilometers per hour and will unite these two people on a journey of just two hours. It is anticipated that these units start operations in a span of 40 months, this stretch is part of the National Development Plan Rail that includes the construction of 13,665 kilometers of track by 2030.

Lic. Alejandro Bautista


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Railfan said:


> *They begin work on the stretch Tinaco - Anaco​*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Puerto Cabello-La Encrucijada Railway 108km operational in 2011

16/10/09


FEDERATOR said:


> Viaducto Ferroviario - Tramo La Cabrera; Carabobo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Venezuelan Trains

DMU Barquisimeto-Puero Cabello









DF8B Barqisimeto-Puerto Cabello









SD-70ACe Orinoco Mining Compani.








*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Concerning Venezuela. The old rail system until the 1950's was a patchwork of short and long lines spread over the whole North of the country. The longest journeys ever available have been from Caracas to Barquisimeto and Tucacas in the Centro-Oeste. Before construction of todays standard gauge lines, the country had 4 different gauges: 1067, 1000, 914 and 610 mm on public railways. The following companies operated from 1877 to 1942 until 1937 to 1967:
Company Length Gauge Bridges and Viaducts Tunnels
Gran Ferrocarril de Venezuela 178.9 km 1067 mm 219 86 (Caracas-Valencia)1894-1967
Ferrocarril Central 83 km 1067 mm 75 14 open ????-????
Ferrocarril El Palito-Palma Sola 55 km 1067 mm 19 (**) 1942-1957
Ferrocarril Sta. Bárbara-El Vigía 60 km 1000 mm 15 in the far West of the country1909-1937
Ferrocarril La Guaíra-Caracas 36.65 km 914 mm 15 8, later electrified, partly rack railway,North of Caracas open 1880-1951
Ferrocarril Puerto Cabello-Valencia 54.75km 1067 mm 33 1 Pto.Cabello-Valencia 1888-1957
Ferrocarril Bolívar 218.8 km 610 mm 518 (Tucacas-Barquisimeto ++) 1877-1954
Ferrocarril del Táchira 120 km 1000 mm n/a a/a location unknown

(**) lines El Palito (Southwest of Puerto Cabello) to Palma Sola, Palma Sola to San Felipe
++ Main line Tucacas-Barquisimeto and branches El Hacha-Palma Sola and El Hacha-Aroa

There are some lines which company name is not known there are Guanta-Barcelona-Naricual 36 km 1892-1940 narrow gauge replaced by standard gauge in 1957 and later closed to all traffic, may be rehabiltated as a suburban line for Barcelona (but the new line enters not the city)
Motatán-Sabana de Mendoza-La Ceiba, in the West of the country, 81 km at all, in operation 1888 to 1947 gauge unknown
Carenero-Rio Chico on the North Coast East of Caracas, 54,4 km in operation 1899-1954


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Roadways and Railways in Danger of Extinction*










Venezuelans today are overwhelmed by innumerable problems that make life unbearable. What is worse, almost all these problems have been caused by an inefficient, negligent, corrupt government that is only interested in implementing a political system that has failed wherever it has been tried and condemned entire populations to abject poverty.

One of these serious problems Venezuelans are suffering today is the destruction and deterioration of much of the country’s road infrastructure and of its public transportation system. Freeways, roads, avenues, streets, bridges, and viaducts today are showing signs of years of lack of investment in maintenance and new developments. The consequences are not only apparent in the delays in getting from one place to another and deteriorated vehicles, but also in the increase in fatal accidents.

Perhaps one of the means of transportation where there is a serious potential risk of a disaster occurring is the Caracas Metro. At one time the pride of the city’s inhabitants, today, it is about to succumb thanks to lack of maintenance and investment in its expansion, as well as a result of bad management. This combination is a lethal cocktail for the millions of travelers who need to use the underground every day.

The problems afflicting the Caracas Metro already go beyond those that affect the quality of service enjoyed by passengers, such as escalators that don’t operated, air conditioning that doesn’t function, dirty installations, trains running behind schedule, and rude treatment by the personnel in charge of operations. Now lack of security is also a problem, because today, delinquents are allowed to roam free, not only at the entrances to the metro, where they practice a kind of “pincer” operation with several of them encircling a victim to strip him of his belongings, but also inside the metro itself, where they ride the trains with absolute impunity, besieging the passengers.

Even more serious is that, according to reports that the Caracas Metro’s Operations and Maintenance Department has been submitting since April this year, the underground system is experiencing extremely serious operational failures that could, eventually, bring the service to a halt for a while or even cause accidents, so putting the life of the passengers at risk. This Tuesday, November 17, El Universal published a fairly complete summary of those reports compiled by Mirelis Morales Tovar.

One of the warnings mentioned in the reports is the threat hanging over Line 1 owing to problems with replacing the system known as the “motorized bogie,” which has to do with the traction and breaking of the trains. If these damaged “motorized bogies” are not replaced, the security of the system will be put at risk and derailings could even occur. The report issued in July 2009 warns that, at that time, 230 motors were waiting to be repaired and that these repairs had a cost of $12 million.

One of the recommendations made by these technicians is that the Caracas Metro’s management makes serious efforts to undertake not only preventive but also corrective maintenance. They also remind management that Line 2 (Los Teques, Guarenas, Guatire) is scheduled to go into operation in the medium term, which will saturate Line 1 and increase passenger overcrowding, failures, and the possibilities of fatal accidents. In the face of such laxness by the authorities, it is not hard to predict that history will judge the Hugo Chávez administration not only for having set up a dictatorship in Venezuela and violated human rights, but also for running the country’s infrastructure into the ground.

VenEconomy has been a leading provider of consultancy on financial, political and economic data in Venezuela since 1982.


----------



## oliverab (Dec 11, 2009)

primero, felicitaciones por tan valiosa información, que de manera desinteresada, publicas.
Quisiera pedirte un favor, pues creo eres la persona adecuada.
Tienes información de que tipo/fabricante de locomotoras diesel fueron las utilizadas en el Gran Ferrocarril de Venezuela?
Crecí en Valencia, cerca de la estación (Hoy Parque de los Enanos-Cabriales) y me gustaría tener info.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*DMU of Venezuela

The main power system of DMU for Venezuela adopts the mode of diesel hydraulic transmission. This DMU is composed of two motor cars with driver’s cab and three trailers in the middle. Two DMUs can beoperated tandemly. The cross section of the carbody meets UIC506-C loading gauge. One CAT 3508B diesel engine is mounted on the motor car to transmit traction force to front bogie throught one SF2010 hydraulic transmission device. One MTAl1-G1 diesel engine and one AC generator are set to supply 400V, 50Hz three-phase AC power for air conditioner system in the rear trailer. One BCI184E24 generator supplies 120V, 60Hz AC power for the lighting system. One DC generator in the motor car provides 110V DC power for the control system and emergency power supply system of the whole DMU. 
There are passenger rooms in the motor car and trailer with hard seats. There are air conditioners, cooling drinking water machine and western type stool in the car, and sanitary box with capacity of 400L under the car. There are telephone system, PLC tandemly control system and colour liquid crystal display screen, enabling the central control of lighting, air conditioning, sliding door and information display system.​



*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

New photos dec-2009

Puerto Cabello - Encrucijada
108km


FEDERATOR said:


> *AVANCES 2010:*
> 
> SAN JOAQUÍN:
> 
> ...





FEDERATOR said:


> Esos 2 tramos de terraplenes de San Joaquín, son los muy probables sitios de ubicación de la estación, pero no estoy seguro de cual de los dos. El que está frente a la planta de Polar sería la ubicación más práctica porque tiene mejor acceso desde la carretera nacional directamente, pero la ubicación que sale en los planos de Impregilo que publiqué hace unos meses dan indicios de que será en el terraplen que está cerca del peaje. *¿Tu tienes la ubicación más precisa de la estación SJ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





FEDERATOR said:


> *San Joaquín*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

^^

What's being made in Venezuela is unparalleled in all America! 

Nowhere else will you find so much dedication and so much money and effort being put into building railways! What's even better is that the trains and all the other construction is state-of-the-art. 

Simply impressive. 

Thanks railfan!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> ^^
> 
> What's being made in Venezuela is unparalleled in all America!
> 
> ...


But with the 2009's recession, construction is now slower than before


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

well I have seen here pretty new locomotives ... just few post ago...are they diesel or electric? and if you got them ...you got sufficient railways for them? what is average speed for train in Venezuela main railways? how much money Venezuela investing into this project in billion $?

in Slovakia we got program for rebuilding railway system but its so expensive to National budget that max speed was set to 160km/h with some short parts to 220km/h but is only done in West part of Slovakia with plans for another 10 to 15 years cover whole Slovakia


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tunnel Guaremal 2007

Perto Cabello-La Encrucijada railway finish 2012

Visita Oficial IAFE-1ª Jornada Ferroviaria





































Laser
















































































































































Barbula Portal Nort


















Guaremal


















Itali camp Guacara









*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

vagonvip said:


> *EXCLUSIVAS *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some New


----------



## strong (Feb 11, 2010)

Very impressive! All trains are so good. It will be a jump from 600+km rail to something like 3,000+km.


----------



## wayneyoung (Jan 26, 2010)

Venezia will improve the citizen's transport situation after those project complete, may be one day trans Americas railway finish then the world people can travel there by train not just by air.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*National Railway Sistem - Venezuela

Actual situation









Develoment 2030








On detail
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/.../mapa_Ferroviario_GRIScopy-7.gif?t=1265857429

Elevation Map








Hi resolution
http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/.../mapa_Ferroviario_GRIScopy-5.gif?t=1265857705*


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

What blue colour means on actual situation map?


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Alexriga said:


> What blue colour means on actual situation map?


Studies are being ground, defining the route of the train and estimating costs, ejecision of blue lines is estimated for the period 2012-2018


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

vagonvip said:


> FOTOS 2009 EL TRAMO DEBE ESTAR MAS ADELANTADO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHAGUARAMAS-CABRUTA RAILWAY


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Chavez inspects railroads work; announces Chinese involvement and investment *

VHeadline News Editor Patrick J. O'Donoghue reports: President Chavez has announced a readjustment of long-term joint plans with China to be finalized with a visiting commission of Chinese business persons. 

Opening up plans to develop Venezuela's railroad network, President Chavez held his Sunday radio address dedicated to public works. 

The railroad plan stretching through 2030 covers 13,665 kilometres, which, the President stated, needs an investment of $150 billion ... almost as big as the investment in the Orinoco Oil Belt. All the companies arriving at the Belt, the President said, bring investments with them. 

Chinese investment will be around $30 billion and Chinese companies will be involved in the building the line. Other companies are encouraged to come with investments in the sector. 

The President inspected work on the Puerto Cabello-La Encrucijada branch consisting of 128 kilometres. 

Chavez declared that the railroad project will be Socialist in as far as the line boost points of development along the line.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Venezuela Advances in Railway Construction, Reduces Electricity Rationing*










By TAMARA PEARSON – VENEZUELANALYSIS.COM

Mérida, May 24th 2010 (Venezuelanalysis.com) – The Venezuelan government is advancing in its construction of a mega railway project which hopes to see 13,665 kilometres of train line linking the country’s main cities by 2030. Also, following bountiful rain and investment in thermo-electric power plants, the government has been able to cut back its electricity rationing.

President Hugo Chavez broadcasted his weekly show ‘Alo Presidente’ in Carabobo state yesterday, where workers are in the middle of constructing a 128 kilometre section of the planned national train system.

Chavez said the project is a long term one, and it is hoped that by 2030 the trains will transport 240 million people per year.

The president of the Autonomous Institute of State Railways (IAFE), Franklin Perez, said that by the end of 2011 the 26 kilometre line from Cagua to Mariara should be ready and within one more year he predicted that El Palito, Naguanagua, San Diego, Guacara and San Joaquin, cities and towns in Carabobo state, should also be connected.

The government is also expanding the Caracas subway system, and hopes to have all three stages of the construction of the Los Teques line complete by 2014, with stations Guaicaipuro and Independencia opened by 2012.

The national railway system will function both as human and goods transport and will have both long and short journey trains.

ABN reported that the total estimated spending on the National Railway Plan is $150 billion. One section of the system, the rail line from Anaco to Tinaco, is being financed by the China-Venezuela Strategic Development Fund at a cost of $800 million.

The project involves a range of foreign help, including further Chinese investment and technological assistance and Japanese-built trains.

Chavez highlighted that such public works don’t just have technical functions but they also have social aspects, and the impact on the environment and on those living near the new railway lines has to also be taken into account.

“We shouldn’t limit ourselves to just constructing roads or railways. Either we transform the entire reality or we transform nothing,” he said.

In 2006, as part of the national project, the Venezuelan government opened the first new railroad in 70 years, a stretch of around 40 kilometres from Caracas to the town of Cua.

Electricity Rationing Diminished

Since the rainy season began at the start of May after months of severe drought, the levels of the Guri dam, the main source of the country’s electricity which generates 9,870 megawatts, have risen significantly. The government reports that the dam currently has a level of 249 metres, but it said that 270 metres is optimum.

In the last few months the government has also made a number emergency purchases of thermo electric plants, and Chavez reported yesterday that total thermo-electric generation surpassed 5000 megawatts for the first time in Venezuela.

Hence, Chavez announced yesterday that the government will be able to cut back on the electricity rationing that was introduced in some cities to cope with the electricity shortage that was prompted by the drought.

For now, there will be no more electricity rationing on weekends, during public holidays, or during “non-peak hours”. Chavez said the government hoped to completely end rationing by August.

“The squalid ones [the opposition] are sad because there won’t be an electricity collapse,” Chavez said, alluding to the opposition's use of the electricity crisis that began late last year for political ends.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*CREC In JV To Mine Gold In Venezuela	*
Tuesday 2010-06-08 15:05
June 8 -- China Railway Engineering Corporation (CREC), the parent company of China Railway Group (601390, 0390.HK), signed a cooperation agreement with Canadian gold miner Crystallex International Corporation to jointly explore the Las Cristinas gold mine in Venezuela, reports yicai.com, citing an announcement by Crystallex on June 7.

CREC will hold a one-third share of the joint venture to be established while Crystallex will hold the remaining stake.

According to the agreement, CREC will be in charge of construction work while Crystallex will undertake the design work and feasibility studies.

The current recoverable reserves of the Las Cristinas gold mine totals 16.86 million ounces.

According to the report, CREC had previously injected $2.5 million into Crystallex which can be converted into a 19.9 percent equity stake in Crystallex.

Separately, CREC has several railway projects under construction in Venezuela. One of these projects is the railway between Tinaco-Anaco which has a total contract value of 50 billion yuan.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*China prepared to share high-speed rail expertise*
Friday, July 02, 2010 10:57 PM

BEIJING, Jul. 3, 2010 (Xinhua News Agency) -- A 301-km high-speed (HS) railway connecting Shanghai and Nanjing in east central China began its inaugural run on July 1. With a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour (km/h), the CRH train shortens the express trip time between the two terminuses from a little more than two hours to 73 minutes.

China's development of HS rails was late but fast. Its first HS railway, the 120-km Beijing-Tianjin inter-city line, was opened for service on August 1, 2008. By the end of 2009, total HS operating length had reached 6,552 kilometers. The Ministry of Railways (MOR) says an additional 10,000 kilometers of HS rails are now under construction.

Officials believe the HS railway is going to alter the picture of world transportation. Chinese experts say the country plans to make its contribution towards this global trend.

China has previously said it is prepared to share its expertise in HS railways with the world. "We are committed to an 'out-going' strategy. It means not only the export of products and service, but also technology and brand," said Chen Juemin, director-general of MOR Department for International Cooperation, during a recent interview.

China's achievements in HS rail have impressed the world. Since 2003 it has signed about 30 agreements or memorandums of understanding with other countries on cooperation in railway development. Chinese rail firms were invited to tender or participate in projects abroad. Last year, MOR received over 100 groups of foreign political leaders and government representatives.

"My job requires going abroad from time to time. Now I just don't have the time," said Chen Juemin.

*World leading technology*

Experts say China's HS technology is both comprehensive and mature. Although the current technology does not apply to all conditions, China has laid long, seamless rails for HS trains on a great variety of terrain -- on or above lowland plains and atop plateaus, above and under water, and inside tunnels deep in mountains.

HS trains running on the 1,068-km Wuhan-Guangzhou railway pass each other safely at a speed of 350 km/h in the tunnel. And the high-speed movement has little affect upon the surface of water contained in a cup sitting on the small table of a train carriage.

The maximum speed of the CRH3 train is 394.2 km/h and it normally runs at 350 km/h. Both figures were obtained from test runs of trains in actual use, instead of vehicles specially built for experimental purposes, as some countries did. "China's HS trains are safe and comfortable," said He Huawu, MOR chief engineer.

The advancement of China's HS technology was marvelous and indisputable, Chen Juemin said, "It's an advantage of the late-comer. We are late, but we achieve big."

The Chinese technology combined original independent innovation and innovation in partnership with other countries or through technological transfers. MOR statistics show that between 2003 and 2009 China's railway sector submitted 946 items for patent protection. The Chinese government has been very careful about the issue of intellectual property rights in the rail sector. "So far, there is no dispute on that," Chen Juemin said.

*Rapid development at home*

According to MOR Vice Minister Wang Zhiguo, by the end of 2012 China will have in place 13,000 kilometers of HS rail with a total railway mileage of 110,000 kilometers. A HS rail network featuring four horizontal and four vertical lines will take shape by then.

Further, construction funding is not a big concern. The HS rail projects enjoy strong government support. Public budget money, corporate financing and private investments combine to cover the huge initial expenses. Official statistics show the debt rate of the entire railway sector was 52% in 2009, with which the MOR is confident it can manage .

Opened in December last year, the Wuhan-Guangzhou HS railway had 33 train services scheduled daily, with an average occupancy rate of 84%. The busiest day recorded 82,200 passengers. The new train was welcomed for being fast, safe and comfortable.

The operation of the Beijing-Tianjin inter-city railway, the first HS rail in China that allows a normal running speed of 250 km/h, showed its number of passengers fell below expectations. The authority said that was because connections with other railways and subways in the two connecting cities had yet to be completed.

The newly launched Shanghai-Nanjing HS railway is part of the 1,320-km Beijing-Shanghai HS railway, which is scheduled to begin operating in late 2011. Begun more than a decade ago, the project was the first HS rail plan in China, introducing experts and common citizens alike on the concept of HS trains, while triggering a long-standing debate on whether it was wise to construct a railway at huge cost and what sort of technology should be adopted. Although the project has lost the hope of being the first completed, it continues to enjoy the highest expectations, partly because it links the two most important Chinese cities. MOR sources say construction of the Beijing-Shanghai HS railway is continuing smoothly.

The expansion of HS railways is likely to reshuffle the game of mass transportation. Affected by the Zhengzhou-Xi'an HS trains, air flights between the two cities have been driven out of the market. However, the pressure of railway on other means of transport may not necessarily be negative. Thanks to the tourist boom in Tibet facilitated by the Qinghai-Tibet railway, passenger flights to the region reported a surge of 38%.

Competition may get tough, but each means of transport has its own room for survival. Road transport is best for door-to-door short distance service, whereas air travel is still the fastest, especially for long distances. Being fast, comfortable and all-weather operating, HS trains may be the best choice for traveling within a distance of 1,000 kilometers.

"The various modes of transport all have great market demands. All need to develop fast and further," said He Huawu.

*Sharing with the world
*
China's rapid development of HS railway is having a far-reaching impact on transport, economy, as well as on social life.The world, in watching, also seems to have realized its significance.

The China-US Joint Statement published during Obama's visit to China in November 2009 stated "The two sides welcomed cooperation by public and private bodies on the development of high speed railway infrastructure." MOR signed a memorandum of understanding with GE (NYSE:GE) on strategic cooperation. Another memorandum was signed with the Californian High-Speed Rail Authority.

China's MOR also signed a MOU with the transport department of Russia in October 2009 during the 14th prime ministers' meeting. Brazil, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Poland, the United Arab Emirates, India and many other countries have contacted China for similar reasons. "China is prepared to share its mature HS railway technology with other countries on the principle of mutual benefits and win-win cooperation," MOR chief engineer He Huawu said.

While China's domestic market was attractive to foreign firms, Chinese companies are eager to travel abroad. As chief coordinator, MOR is implementing a wide-spectrum out-going strategy. The ministry has set up a handful of coordinating groups, each specialized in affairs of a specific country or region. And diverse resources are organized into formidable collective bidding groups.

The impressive domestic construction readily demonstrated China's capability in HS rail development. Together with reasonable prices and preferential government policies in bank credits, insurance and taxes, Chinese bidders have proven fairly competitive on the international market.

"Government support is understandable. Other countries do the same. The policies are in conformity with WTO rules," Chen Juemin said.

The export of China's railway products is not limited to the HS system. China has a rich experience in conventional railways and the upgrading of conventional lines. In the past two decades the country also witnessed a surge in constructing city metro and light rails with local government funds.

This export is all encompassing, from planning and designing, to construction of railways, to delivery of trains and the operational and maintenance systems. "With the out-going strategy, we aim to promote the China brand and standards on the international market," Chen Juemin said.

China also operates the world's first and only maglev railway in East China's coastal city Shanghai, where the world's largest expo is going on. The 30-km line adopted German technology, with a maximum speed approaching 430 km/h.

*China is involved in on-going international projects such as the 468-km Tinaco-Anaco railway in Venezuela, the Ankara-Istanbul railway in Turkey, and the 18-km Mecca light rail in Saudi Arabia.
*
If the development of China's HS railway was unexpectedly fast, the MOR seemed caught by surprise with the out-going strategy. "We're late in preparing for overseas projects. Some projects we had not even heard of until we were invited to tender," Chen Juemin said, "It shows that foreign owners have confidence in our ability. But we need to do a better job in the future."

Officials at MOR were said to be going all out in the "out-going" move. One bottleneck was a shortage of talent, especially people competent in foreign languages. "There are too many unread foreign documents. And we need people who understand and are able to communicate with people of different cultures, " Chen noted.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Caracas-Tuy suburban railway *


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*DMU Train - ferrocarril Centro Occidental Simón Bolívar*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Caracas-Tuy suburban railway *


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Branch La Encrucijada-Puerto Cabello U/C 108km

02/09/2010*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Branch La Encrucijada-Puerto Cabello U/C 108km

16/09/2010*


----------



## Alan Drake (Dec 23, 2014)

What is the status today (late 2015) of the various railroad construction projects ? Are any more open, is work continuing on any of them ?

Thanks &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## neoxyz (May 5, 2009)

Alan Drake said:


> What is the status today (late 2015) of the various railroad construction projects ? Are any more open, is work continuing on any of them ?
> 
> Thanks ��


Current status is under (VERY SLOW) construction. The main reasons for this slowly pace are: corruption, project financing (with current low oil prices not helping that much), a lot of problems with syndicalist groups representing the working force and demanding better working conditions, etc, etc. A lot of problems at once.

The only operating line is the Caracas-Tuy system (41.4 km).

The most advanced project under construction is the continuation of this line from Tuy to Puerto Cabello, passing by Maracay and Valencia and covering the central region of Venezuela and under construction with an italian consortium. This is a 187 km line of which 108 km between Maracay (La Encrucijada) and Puerto Cabello is almost finished, with the main stations buildings and the rails and rolling stock still to be finished. 

You can look at some photos in the last 10 pages of this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1134801

Another 173 km line between Puerto Cabello and Barquisimeto is in overhauling since almost 10 years (or more) and is not finished, again due mainly to corruption. 

Finally, the Tinaco to Anaco line of 906 km is under construction with a chinese consortium. Advances in this line are even slower than the line for the central region, and overall project advance is around 30%.

That's a pretty good résumé of the current situation :bash:


----------



## neoxyz (May 5, 2009)

Some recent photos by some venezuelan forumers:



P_David said:


> *Cortesia de Freddy O. Colmenares*


----------



## krisu99 (May 16, 2008)

Hola!

It is rather difficult to understand which railway lines are really being built in Venezuela, and where works are effectively under way, where they have never begun or where construction sites have been abandoned.

To better understand railway construction in Venezuela, and also to discover some peculiarities of Chavez/Maduros strategies, I thought it could be quite interesting to have a google satellite maps with all REAL lines on it.

Only lines that can be made out via satellite (from different providers, not only Google) are indicated, so no wrong informations!

For example, this following link zooms to the southern entrance of a 6,3km long tunnel built by Italian contractors from 2006 onwards, but who left because they were not paid: 6,3km Tunnel at San Juan de Los Morros – San Fernando de Apure railway line.


Also, by switching from aerial to relief map mode, one can learn more about the topography Venezuela railway lines are currently being built.

*>> Entry page of Venezuela railway line construction maps.*

Lines in service are *green*, under *construction red* and *abandoned construction in pink*. *Tunnels are outlined in yellow*, you need to zoom in to better recognize them.



Venezuelas railway planning and execution offers quite a few surprises, hope you enjoy!


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

This system of trains has nine years of service Caracas city to Tuy Medio.
















































































ç


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

Caracas station.


----------



## oscaldd (Jul 5, 2011)

Seeing for the window


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> ZARAZA, Venezuela (AP) — It was once billed as a model of socialist fraternity: South America's first high-speed train, powered by Chinese technology, crisscrossing Venezuela to bring development to its backwater plains. Now all but abandoned, it has become a symbol of economic collapse — and a strategic relationship gone adrift.
> 
> Where dozens of modern buildings once stood, cattle now graze on grass growing amid the rubble of the project's gutted and vandalized factory. A red arched sign in Chinese and Spanish is all that remains of what until 16 months ago was a bustling complex of 800 workers.
> 
> That's when the project's Chinese managers quietly cleared out.


http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-c...n-venezuela-stalls-as-alliance-derails-2016-5

*Probably for the better, as it's better to focus on building commuter rail, which people use everyday, than HSR, at least in this case.


----------

